# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Misophonia

## Hexagon

I was wondering if anyone else here deals with, or is aware of misophonia. For those who are unaware, misophonia is a rare and little understood syndrome in which ordinary sounds enrage the sufferer. As far as treatment goes, there is no cure for it, yet alone is it a commonly discussed condition.

I'm fairly sure I have it, and have been suffering with it since the onset of my social anxiety, coincidentally. The smallest of noise irritates me such as breathing, coughing (this one gets to me the worst), chewing, particular laughter, etc. 

Whenever I hear those sounds, I instantly want to punch something, namely the person producing the noise themselves, or throw things or even hurt myself. I am unsure why specific noise bothers me this intensely, but it is linked to sounds only made by humans since I'm not bothered in the slightest by creaking doors, loud music, cars, or anything with the exception of hearing a television loud at night while I'm trying to sleep. I honestly have violent thoughts whenever someone masticates or coughs, though I wouldn't act on them.

I wonder if misophonia could be a byproduct of social anxiety, though the reasoning is obscure.

----------


## nothing

I experience that also, the sound of a person sniffing rapidly like a dog that's really interested in smelling something, that noise, it enrages me. I have to walk away from the person doing it because I'm afraid I'll get violent. If it's actually a dog sniffing, it doesn't bother me at all, but if a person does it I really get angry.

My blood pressure and heart rate also jump through the roof when I hear small engines like motorcycles and lawn mowers, but I'm not sure if that qualifies.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm like this sometimes. I don't know if it's just because I'm grumpy all the time or what, but I can't handle a lot of noises. Especially repetitive noises. There's also the fact that it doesn't take much to break my concentration. That could be a factor.  :shrug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I suffer from sever migraines so any repetitive noises set me into physical pain and I get very annoyed and agitated.

----------


## Otherside

It could be a by-product of anxiety, it may not be. I used to have the same problem at my illest.

----------


## Hexagon

> My blood pressure and heart rate also jump through the roof when I hear small engines like motorcycles and lawn mowers, but I'm not sure if that qualifies.



I loathe the sound of motorcycles as well, lawn mowers and weedwhackers make me feel rather homicidal (towards my neighbor who is consistently using some sort of power tool on a weekly basis), but I think my hatred of the noise is projected more towards my intolerance for my neighbor.

I just find it rather coincidental that most noise I hate comes from humans, either directly or indirectly (i.e. loud televisions, people who insist everyone on their block wants to hear their shitty music at 2am.) 

Seems like my misophonia is more so a byproduct of misanthropy rather than anxiety.

----------


## QuietAndy

I know this thread is old but I have violent misophonia. If I hear even faintly the sound of someone eating or a bass frequency through a wall ( those are just the two worst sounds for example) I freak out. Heartrate rises, my brain shuts down and I need to get away from the sound IMMEDIATELY. I usually put on tight headphones and blast music to drown it out and on many occasions have hit my head against walls and slapped my hands against my ears while grinding my teeth just to drown it out.

Apart from headphone with loud music nothing head helped me cope. I wish these noises didn't bother me. Loved obese have even gotten angry with me when i try to explain this anxiety I have. I think they must take offense in it somehow?

Has anyone successfully overcome this?!?!

----------


## QuietAndy

Even if I'm covering up the sound successfully, just the knowledge that I know the sound is happening gives me the anxiety.

----------

